# Happy 12th Birthday Milo



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You are the light of my life. May we have MANY MANY MANY more years together.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Milo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

happy birthday Milo!!!!! i love that name


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Milo


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Milo!! He is so handsome! He looks a lot like my kitty Prim.


----------



## M. K. Clinton (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Milo! My cat Gitty lived to the ripe old age of 20 so you should still be considered middle aged!!! You still look very young!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Milo!!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweetie Milo! Cheers for more years to come!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday to sweet Milo!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Milo is gorgeous. Happy 12th Meeow Day, Milo.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Happy 12th!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Milo sure is pretty! Happy Birthday.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Love the black and white cats.. Happy birthday.. Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur.. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr purr purr..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Have a very Happy Birthday, Milo!
You are one beautiful cat!


----------

